# 4th replacement 922, it shows same problems as the other 3!!! Ideas?



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

My install is a new install.

I am beginning to think that there has to be something uniquely wrong at my site to cause 
4 different 922 receivers to have the same failure type.

This is a simple single dish western arc install with no OTA tuner.

The problem is that the receiver will do one, some, or all of the following in software version S101, S103, S104, S105

receiver 1 - S101 Show/recording will record show is recording past the time that the recording was scheduled to stop. If I select that show to view it, it will either show a black screen with a red dot with a slash through it, or it will show the current live video on whatever channel that tunner is tuned to. I can change the channels on this tuner with no warning. The system will also report more than two recordings as taking place if both tuners are in use, sometimes the problem will repeat and then it will show 4 recordings active. Called Tech, tech returned, reset the receiver, same behavior within an hour. Replaced with new receiver. 

Receiver 2 - S101 - Same behavior as receiver 1 - Called Dish, sent replacement receiver.

Receiver 3- S103 - Worked ok. Internet buggy and sling was buggy. S104 - Very buggy at first after S104 update. Internet and SLing worked great. System seemed to stabilize and was quite useable. System remained up with no issues until S105. Then the S101 symptoms returned with the added feature of after the reboot, the recording in question would not delete until a second reboot. The S101 behavior will continue until the receiver crashes within 48 hours or I have to reboot (hard or soft) due to malfunctioning. System will get slower and slower within 48 hours until reboot needed. The system would start to fail withing 40 hours of uptime, with total failure @48 hours. System would also miss recordings, and or start recordings 20 minutes into show, or end show 10 minutes or so early. Called dish, Another replacement.

Receiver 4 - S105 - exhibited the black screen after updates. Hard rebooted box. Also completely reprogrammed this system, did not use backup from remote. System works. System was shut down today due to power outages in area. Tonite 5 hours later the system is showing the S101 symptoms. I installed this receiver last night.

IDEAS? This makes no sense at all. The fact that you guys seem happy with S105 makes me thing that there is something wrong with my install.

The switch tests fine. THe only errors in the diagnostic screen is failed umounts, and the locks increase over time.


----------



## thec (May 10, 2010)

dhickman said:


> My install is a new install.
> 
> I am beginning to think that there has to be something uniquely wrong at my site to cause
> 4 different 922 receivers to have the same failure type.
> ...


One of my recordings is behaving like your S101 issue. I was recording an NHL game...and I know the recording was working because I started watching it from scratch while the match was still in progress. I stopped and came back to it the next day to find it with the symptoms you've described. So far, I have not been able to find a way to watch or delete it.

The only thing I can think of is that there might have been some signal surge in the lines...is that even possible? Why do I think so? My installer warned me that I must use the "blue" threaded connectors to patch my coax cables. He had replaced all the "white" ones I had in my house while installing the VIP922; however the wall faceplate panels didn't get change. During that hockey match, my VIP722 lost its satellite signals...I swapped out the faceplate connection and it came back! But the recording on the VIP922 got messed up as you have described. Coincidence? Kind of a reach...especially since my VIP922 is also connected to a "white" wall plate connector.

When I say "blue" or "white" threaded connector, it means the color of the female receptable in the threaded connectors used for patching the coax cables. On the other hand, the white ones has been in used at my house for two years with no problems until I decided to try out Uverse last December.


----------

